# Shogun Rua sig request



## js1316

*TOXIC* make me a shogun Rua sig man I would offer credits but you usually decline that so I'll rep you haha the third pic is by far my fav and one That I hope u can use, but if you cant for some reason the first 2 are good as well. Thanks brothaaa:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

Shit first time a dead guy ever requested a sig from me :dunno:

Don't haunt me dead dude!!!


----------



## js1316

Toxic said:


> Shit first time a dead guy ever requested a sig from me :dunno:
> 
> Don't haunt me dead dude!!!


true story, i'm still dead its my ghost typing right now

orrrr you can just be gay


----------



## Intermission

Stoksey I am making a shogun highlight trailer that you will love


----------



## Toxic




----------



## Machida Karate

Toxic said:


>



Why does that make me want to look at pics of Machida killing Shogun..... :confused05::confused05::confused05:


----------



## ThaFranchise

Machida Karate said:


> Why does that make me want to look at pics of Machida killing Shogun..... :confused05::confused05::confused05:


Good luck finding any lol


----------



## BrianRClover

ThaFranchise said:


> Good luck finding any lol


Shouldn't be a problem in a couple of months.:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

BrianRClover said:


> Shouldn't be a problem in a couple of months.:thumb02:


^^This^^ :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig

Here's one I made after the fight... if any other Shogun fans are interested, just hit me up.


----------

